# If you could do anything right now...



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

...what would you do?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I can't tell you _that_!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Have my wife's vision restored to her.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Weston said:


> Well, I can't tell you _that_!


C'mon Weston, out with it, your avatar already gives up half the story .


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd be somewhere where there's no snow and cold!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Write my letter of resignation from work - active immediately. And not worry about things like mortgages and the such.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Move into a new house situated far enough away from any others so I can play my music as loud as I want whenever I want.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Weston said:


> Well, I can't tell you _that_!


mmmmmmyup for me...

Or should I say? It's like the game in Dostoevsky's novel the Idiot, where some characters start playing a game where they name their... worst deed... you can only play the game correctly if you tell the truth...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

samurai said:


> Have my wife's vision restored to her.


I wish I could grant that request.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Be much smarter and fast learning in education and job department...Or be with one or two beautiful girls i have in mind...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Right now? I would grab the keys to one of my company's big trucks that are parked outside of my office, jump into the saddle, and drive somewhere where there are snowy woods, and cold and freedom. Or better yet, I would rip-roar across Europe, blasting the Ride of the Valkyries, all the way to Hamburg where my man is sitting in his ofice at his job right now too, and he would get out and jump in next to me, and we would drive to the sea, park the truck near the beach and be completely alone and free for a while. 

And I don't even own a truck driving license....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Go, Siegendeslicht, go!!!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Right now? I would grab the keys to one of my company's big trucks that are parked outside of my office, jump into the saddle, and drive somewhere where there are snowy woods, and cold and freedom. Or better yet, I would rip-roar across Europe, blasting the Ride of the Valkyries, all the way to Hamburg where my man is sitting in his ofice at his job right now too, and he would get out and jump in next to me, and we would drive to the sea, park the truck near the beach and be completely alone and free for a while.
> 
> And I don't even own a truck driving license....


I have a question from a similar dream that I had last week....

If you are transporting a very lightweight truck on empty humid cold roads in a dream, do you push it to preserve the mileage or do you drive it? (Too big for a carrier)


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I would be making a thread contribution on TC...done!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No change for that wish. *World Peace*.

View attachment 30080


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd be somewhere where there's lots of snow and cold!



ptr said:


> I'd be somewhere where there's no snow and cold!
> 
> /ptr


Hey, let's trade!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> C'mon Weston, out with it, your avatar already gives up half the story .


Oh very well.

I would release the cloud of quantum computing nanites I have been working on in my secret laboratory -- nanites that cannot be turned off or have their programming altered -- nanites that will cluster around and stop the chemical reaction of potassium nitrate and sulfur or other explosive chemical reactions the moment a weapon is drawn, or gather and form a shield around people and other living things when non-chemical weapons are drawn launched or contemplated so that no one is ever again in danger from another living thing and freeing all of humanity to do as they please, including defying a now obsolete authority, while in turn harming no one -- nanites that would infiltrate our cells and repair the telomeres and unclog arteries and subtly rearrange our features to suit our desires -- nanites that would fabricate our physical needs such as food and shelter by a kind of 3d printing eliminating the need to hunt or tear down rainforests -- nanites that would provide a virtual dream world indistinguishable from reality save that we can control and design it -- nanites that will give us the stars.

All of this after rolling around in the remains of a dead bird of course.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Weston said:


> Oh very well.
> 
> I would release the cloud of quantum computing nanites I have been working on in my secret laboratory -- nanites that cannot be turned off or have their programming altered -- nanites that will cluster around and stop the chemical reaction of potassium nitrate and sulfur or other explosive chemical reactions the moment a weapon is drawn, or gather and form a shield around people and other living things when non-chemical weapons are drawn launched or contemplated so that no one is ever again in danger from another living thing and freeing all of humanity to do as they please, including defying a now obsolete authority, while in turn harming no one -- nanites that would infiltrate our cells *and repair the telomeres *and unclog arteries and subtly rearrange our features to suit our desires -- nanites that would fabricate our physical needs such as food and shelter by a kind of 3d printing eliminating the need to hunt or tear down rainforests -- nanites that would provide a virtual dream world indistinguishable from reality save that we can control and design it -- nanites that will give us the stars.
> 
> All of this after rolling around in the remains of a dead bird of course.


*YES!!* :lol: That is the point I cannot argue, unless we start talking about cancer - that is a different story. I'm just glad someone appreciates the importance of telomerase


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Fly away around the world, going East I'll stop first in Portugal...


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Snuggle up in a comfy blanket with a good book/movie/tv show


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Attend (with a front row seat) the 1978 Beethoven Fidelio opera conducted by Bernstein in Vienna.

Go to Scotland and see the Dunedin Consort perform Messiah.

Drive a hot 5.0 Fox Mustang with a 5-speed.


----------

